# Vega Rods



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Anyone with experience throwing one of their big rods? Namely the Potenza and Evidenza sold by Cape Henry in Virginia Beach? Not necessarily looking to purchase, but info on the rods is next to impossible to find, but they look legit.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

TreeClimber said:


> Anyone with experience throwing one of their big rods? Namely the Potenza and Evidenza sold by Cape Henry in Virginia Beach? Not necessarily looking to purchase, but info on the rods is next to impossible to find, but they look legit.


If you are on Facebook Lewis who owns Cape Henry should have some videos of these sticks in action. Lewis does well with Vega and so does Travis.

NCTravis and Lewis are usually down at the Point when the Drum are not somewhere else.

The newer Blue Rod is better than the Silver rod from what I have seen, I do not know the names. I cast the Silver Rod once and it was a slow action rod, bending all the way thru the Butt. I am used to Fast Tip rods.

Show up on Jennettes and NCTravis should be around.

I like CTS and Century better than Vega but Vega is much less $$$.

Just tell NCTravis that Garbo wanted you to demo the* Influenza* and he will hook you up likely....


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I have both and evidenza (silver rod) and potenza 420(blue rod). After casting my friends potenza wearing a truth/seigler I decided I needed one. 

The silver rod is ok but its definitely better suited to 6 and bait versus 8... very slow action as garbo pointed out. I like it but most of my fishing takes place on the planks with heavier weights.. it will be for sale shortly. 

The blue rod reminds me almost tit for tat of a ballistic 35. I can confidently launch up to 10 and bait relatively effortlessly. I like the ability to adjust the butt length it provides too. This ones a keeper. 

I love my century kompressor ss and tornado tip sports I got off a fellow P&Ser but since i was short sighted and got a two door wrangler as my DD the three piece potenza will get the most use from here on out. 

If your local to the 757 Louis had the rods for sale in the little earles convenience store on battlefield blvd by hickory elementary school. Otherwise check out the website. There's a couple videos on YouTube featuring the rods I believe under the handle madmudder88


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I'll passing through 757 on my way down next weekend. Might have to stop and check one out.


----------

